# Just wondering if I cleaned out



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

A spray bottle of fabreeze or something and filled it with water it would be safe to spray on the budgie to clean him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please simply invest in a new spray bottle. 
You can get them for $1.00 at Dollar Tree
There is no guarantee you can get all residue out of a previously used bottle,
Febreeze and other chemicals are very toxic to budgies.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They sell clean spray bottles really cheap at the store. I wouldn't recommend trying to wash a bottle out that has had chemical in it because your budgie could get poisoned preening itself...


----------



## JordanLfc (Jun 15, 2015)

*Ok thank you*

Yeah I think that would be safer


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great -- I'm going to close this thread. *


----------

